# Is Santa Satan with out the N?



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Does teaching kids about a fake Santa defer them from beliving in Jesus?


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Does teaching kids about a fake Santa defer them from beliving in Jesus?



A strong argument could be made in favor of either side. I would be inclined to say yes. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I would think God understands folklore. Including the imagination of traditions.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Does teaching kids about a fake Santa defer them from beliving in Jesus?



Hopefully when they outgrow Santa they will figure out the true meaning of the season. I say Santa is kewl......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Also, I'll throw in a wrench.. Was greekmythology real? Were the gods the sons of gods from pre-flood days when they bread with humans and made giants?


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Does teaching kids about a fake Santa defer them from beliving in Jesus?



Santa Claus is based on the very real St. Nicholas.  I assure you he believed in Jesus.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Also, I'll throw in a wrench.. Was greekmythology real?



By definition, mythology is not real.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> By definition, mythology is not real.



Not to those of their time? Is it possible the stories are true? Men who were half gods?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 15, 2014)

Some Christians feel that by teaching kids the Santa as they know him, that when they find out the Santa they have known isn't real, they may question if God or Jesus is real.
Some Christians don't teach the Santa as we have come to know him because they feel it takes away from the real celebration of the birth of Christ.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Some Christians feel that by teaching kids the Santa as they know him, that when they find out the Santa they have known isn't real, they may question if God or Jesus is real.
> Some Christians don't teach the Santa as we have come to know him because they feel it takes away from the real celebration of the birth of Christ.



I agree too many Pharisee's


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 15, 2014)

Actually...Santa and Satan use the exact number of N's.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I would think God understands folklore. Including the imagination of traditions.



Imagine if the folklore of Santa or Church Bingo wasn't established and someone walked into a Church today to start either.
Traditions are important and help explain our acceptance of things already established.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

There is truth from the times of old where sons of men liked and mated with the daughters of men and giants were created. Out of this became mythology. Though it was no myth of men in these times. Which is where the false profits and men strayed from god.. Then our Creator was not with out his true profits. God himself became a man and suffered as the perfect man to be slaughtered. Thus grafting the gentile into the chosen ones.


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 16, 2014)

My father-in-law refers to him as Satan Clause.


----------



## NugeForPres (Dec 16, 2014)

I have grappled with this for a while now, but the conclusion that I have come to personally is that I believed in Santa as a kid,and that did not ruin my faith in Jesus.  My parents made absolutely certain that we knew what the true meaning and reason for Christmas was-the birth of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.  He came before anything else.  I am teaching my children the same things.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 16, 2014)

The real Santa:

http://www.stnicholascenter.org/pages/real-santa/


----------



## Sargent (Dec 16, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> The real Santa:
> 
> http://www.stnicholascenter.org/pages/real-santa/



Sounds like a pretty nefarious character... burglarizing this poor family and all.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 16, 2014)

Sargent said:


> Sounds like a pretty nefarious character... burglarizing this poor family and all.



Burglarizing poor families is what Christmas is all about.  Haven't you ever seen Home Alone?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 16, 2014)

Google "Georgia Church sign Santa is satan." This has been in the news. The Church is in Harlem Georgia.

The pastor of the Church sites this:

Carothers cited a 1996 work by James L. Melton titled "Santa Claus and Satan's Cause", which argued that, by having several similar characteristics to Jesus Christ, Santa was being crafted by secular culture as a false god to worship.

"Friend, don't glorify Satan by giving the glory and attributes of Jesus Christ to Santa Claus! Santa is a COUNTERFEIT GOD," wrote Melton.

"… you are honoring Satan when you teach your children to believe in Santa! Christians should teach their children the TRUTH. We should glorify God by teaching our children about Jesus Christ and His saving grace!"

http://www.christianpost.com/news/georgia-church-posts-message-saying-santa-is-satan-131220/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 16, 2014)

Sargent said:


> Sounds like a pretty nefarious character... burglarizing this poor family and all.



I heard Santa slapped Arius at the Nicean Council for not believing in the Trinity.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re:*

Santa is pretend is what my kids have always been told.

And Jesus is real!

It worked for my kids, well 2 of 3, and the third is currently getting corrected by the Holy Spirit.  Soon it will be 3 of 3, but that will be a story for another day!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Google "Georgia Church sign Santa is satan." This has been in the news. The Church is in Harlem Georgia.
> 
> The pastor of the Church sites this:
> 
> ...



It made channel 12 news that is why I started this thread.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> It made channel 12 news that is why I started this thread.



I heard it on the Herman Cain Show this morning although I don't know if Herman was hosting. The host was reading an email from someone who agreed with the preacher. He stated that God didn't like to share his glory. He also stated Santa was omniscient, omnipotent, and eternal. 
He somehow understood this to be Satan being a false (something) promising gifts to kids who are good. 
These gifts for goodness goes against God's grace being granted for salvation separate from goodness according to the email being read.


----------



## Israel (Dec 18, 2014)

EverGreen1231 said:


> A strong argument could be made in favor of either side. I would be inclined to say yes. But that's just my opinion.


My short sojourn and tutelage has caused me to consider the pursuit of joy unspeakable and full of glory.
That I have had many previously exalted matters shown to be of dire poverty in this course of study is probably not only my own to know.
Having to let go of what appears, even a good thing in a certain circumstance, for a true and perfect thing is also not my own work.
I am pressed to it. 
From Tuesday's vantage, Friday begins to raise its glorious head...but why wait for that...when one is called to wait upon the nothing less than the Lord's appearing?
Such a silly matter I know, but when seen in the light of who is the coming one...all seems silly.
Everybody's living for the weekend...or not.


----------



## Harbuck (Dec 26, 2014)

here is a good read on the subject.

http://hope-of-israel.org/trueorigin.htm


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 26, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> The real Santa:
> 
> http://www.stnicholascenter.org/pages/real-santa/



Agreed...


http://www.anglican.tv/content/feast-st-nicholas


----------

